#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-02-23
<zillah> hi all
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-02-24
<kilroy> Hello
<kilroy> Hello
<kwadroke> hi
<kilroy> Lol. Didn't think anyone was home
<kilroy> Looking for
<kilroy> Help with an ubuntu question
<kwadroke> I think most everyone is lurking
<kwadroke> ok
<kilroy> I just purchased 3 HP Proliant DL580 G2 servers. Each with 4x 3.0 Xeon's. The cpu's are pre-VT. What would be the best VM manager to use in Ubuntu Server? VMWare? VirtualBox?
<kwadroke> either will work
<kwadroke> if going with VMWare, I'd go with Server
<kilroy> Does each allow assigning a VM to a dedicated CPU?
<kwadroke> I think VMWare will, not sure about virtualbox
<kilroy> Ok. I may put vnware server on one and play with it
<kwadroke> checking VB now
<kwadroke> not seeing anywhere to set what cpu to use in VB, but that doesn't mean it can't. Just don't know how
<kwadroke> course you can always install both, and see which one you like
<kwadroke> both are free
<kilroy> Ok thx
<kwadroke> qemu might be an option, but I'm not sure how performance stacks up against VMWare/Vitrualbox
<kilroy> What part of AR you in?
<kilroy> Ok
<kwadroke> Conway
<kilroy> I'm in Black Rock
<kilroy> Heard of it?
<kwadroke> no. googling it now
<kilroy> Lol
<kwadroke> ah NEA
<kilroy> Gotta run. Thx for your help
<kwadroke> that would be why
<kilroy> Yeah
<kwadroke> any time
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> download this http://uploadmirrors.com/download/NXITRDYP/psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-02-20
<TommyT> here for a chat... anyone else?
<TommyT> good night
<az7> night!
